# Me at work



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here I am... Thinking hard about my next gun purchase 










Seriously - we just moved into a new building, and someone was taking pictures of each office - I got surprised by the camera...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

And ya didnt shoot the idjut??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> And ya didnt shoot the idjut??? :mrgreen:


:smt071 :smt071 :smt071


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Really nice office.... but wow those yellow walls are BRIGHT... kinda "yucky" ya might say...:smt043

you almost remind me of a thin Daunte ( sp?) when he has his glasses on "in Clerks"... it was on Sat. night on Comedy central..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This is what the camera really caught....


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice work space. When will the stacks of paper that's supposed to cover your desk arrive?

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Nice work space. When will the stacks of paper that's supposed to cover your desk arrive?
> 
> WM


I stay on top of my stuff and rarely have papers stacked up. I don't do what some co-workers do - complain about all of their work for 1-2 hours before they actually get started 

Actually, the whole office was white - but if ya payed for the paint, they painted it what we wanted.

I have no windows, and wanted something different - something to keep me awake. This yellow is much brighter than the color sample showed it to be - but I like it.

Some others have different shades of blue. 1 girl went w/ Barney purple - it wouldn't look so bad if it had been a flat paint. WIth the gloss to it - it is very strange....


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I've known folks who have set curtains around a mirror and painte din window frames. Makes them think they have a window, and makes the room look bigger.

WM


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> This is what the camera really caught....


 She has purple walls ????
I was razzin ya about "yucky" it just struck me funny that's all... and in the close up ... I get ya don't really look like Daunte after all.... nice big office though... Probation officer...right? That's got to be a wild job...you must see all sorts of things.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I work as a probation officer... Yes, we hear all sorts of stories and see all sorts of strange things. I can't really give out info, otherwise I could tell ya all sorts of funny and strange stuff.

Starting this week, I'm taking over the sex offender caseload. The guy who had it is switching to another office. I didn't really want it, but there was no one else to take it. And, since I wanna move up the chain over time, I figured I'd better take it. The SAFPF (pronounced SAFE-P) caseload was also open (its a prison run drug treatment center here in Texas), but it had 10x the work. So, I took the sex offender caseload.

As for the yellow walls - I've heard a lot of comments about them  - But, I don't care. With all the stuff up on the wall, it doesn't look that bad. I was a little worried when I saw just how bright it actually was.

I shoulda picked something to irritate the upper management - like construction orange or something :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Think I woulda gone with flourescent green there.........:mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I work as a probation officer...


I hope you weren't looking at my record. :mrgreen: :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maser said:


> I hope you weren't looking at my record. :mrgreen: :smt082


Yes, I just got off the phone w/ the Judge about you


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, I work as a probation officer... Yes, we hear all sorts of stories and see all sorts of strange things. I can't really give out info, otherwise I could tell ya all sorts of funny and strange stuff.
> 
> Starting this week, I'm taking over the sex offender caseload. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


You think you heard strange and funny stuff before, wait till you start hearing the excuses about how "it" just happened to fall into that place, or flew across the room, landing in the victim.

I get to treat these guys. Different breed of offender. Very likable, for the most part. Most of the visious ones are in prison or on the parole caseload.

WM


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Maser said:


> I hope you weren't looking at my record. :mrgreen: :smt082


:smt011 :smt011 :smt011 :smt011


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

That color gives me a headache just from glancing at the picture, I probably would have gone with a green or blue.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Do you have about 60 degrees are those things hanging on the wall to make it _look_ like you do?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Do you have about 60 degrees are those things hanging on the wall to make it _look_ like you do?


Haha. Actually, my 2 diplomas from college are behind me. But, I have certificates to every training I've been to on the wall. U can only see some of them in that photo. They give ya the stupid things - and I had nothing else to hang up on the wall. So, I bought some $1 frames at Dollar General and hung em all up a while back. I think I have 13 or 14 up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, I just got off the phone w/ the Judge about you


:smt082 :mrgreen: :smt082

Must have been an interesting conversation.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Maser said:


> :smt082 :mrgreen: :smt082
> 
> Must have been an interesting conversation.


Bud, get off your high horse. Having a 'record' is not something to be proud of.....:smt011


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Bud, get off your high horse. Having a 'record' is not something to be proud of.....:smt011


Having a bad day today? :smt062


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Maser said:


> Having a bad day today? :smt062


Sorry, he is right. I see you talk about your son, but to be your age and have a child and to be on probation is a pretty sad situation. You have a lot of growing up to do.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> Sorry, he is right. I see you talk about your son, but to be your age and have a child and to be on probation is a pretty sad situation. You have a lot of growing up to do.


++1


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Maser said:


> Having a bad day today? :smt062


Nope, just stating the truth


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Nice yellow walls!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

Way too bright if you ask me.


----------

